# CCC analysiert den deutschen "Bundestrojaner"



## Superwip (9. Oktober 2011)

Dem Chaos Computer Club (CCC) wurde eine Festplatte mit dem "Bundestrojaner" zugespielt, welcher sogleich analysiert wurde.

Der "Bundestrojaner" darf, nachdem das Bundesverfassungsgericht 2008 erste Pläne dazu durchkreuzte als "Quellen-TKÜ" (Quellen-Telekommunikationsüberwachung, so der offizielle Name) ausschließlich für das Abhören von Internettelefonie genutzt werden, was laut Gesetz durch technische und rechtliche Maßnahmen sicherzustellen ist.

Das ist aber nicht der Fall- der Trojaner ermöglicht es auch an den betroffenen PC angeschlossene Webcams und Mikrofone sowie die Tastatur überwachen, er ermöglicht auch das Nachladen und Ausführen beliebiger weiterer Schadenssoftware, es wäre auch möglich belastendes Material auf dem Zielrechner einzuschleusen, das ursprünglich garnicht vorhanden war


Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass der Trojaner auf dem betroffenen Rechner zahlreiche Sicherheitslücken öffnet, die es gegebenenfalls auch dritten ermöglicht auf den betroffenen Rechner zuzugreifen, zu allem Überfluss wird der Datenstrom auch noch über einen angemieteten Proxyserver in den USA, jenseits des Geltungsbereichs des deutschen Rechts geleitet um die Steuerzentrale zu verstecken

Quelle:
CCC | Chaos Computer Club analysiert Staatstrojaner


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2011)

Einfach ne Sauerrei dieser Bundestronjer.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt - dazu wollte ich diese Nacht auch eine News schreiben.

Riesen Sauerei. In ein paar Stunden kommt dann auch die FAZ ins Haus geflattert, da steht dann alles nochmal in ausführlich drin 

Laut Fefes Blog haben sie übrigens auch gegen die Lizenz vom Sprachcodec Speex verstoßen. Das wird wirklich heiter. Haben die denn gar nichts aus dem Erfolg der Piratenpartei gelernt?


----------



## matty2580 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich wusste doch, dass dieser Bundestrojaner heftig wird.
Eine Sauerei sich einfach über gängiges Recht hinwegzusetzen....
Ich dachte wir leben in einem demokratischen Land, wo Persönlichkeitsrechte zählen......


----------



## Mike300 (9. Oktober 2011)

zeigt nur mal wieder das gerne irgendwas versprochen wird in der hoffnung das eh keiner kontrolliert was wirklich passiert 
mal sehen was dann morgen davon in der zeitung zu lesen ist und wie die reaktion der verantwortlichen politiker darauf ausfällt


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Oktober 2011)

Dazu fällt mir spontal nur ein Bild aus der Schlagseite der C'T ein:


----------



## Creep1972 (9. Oktober 2011)

Das Sche..... teil haben wir dem Rollstuhlfahrer unserer Bundesregierung zu verdanken. Der hat ja auch einen an der Klatsche, seit er Opfer eines Attentats geworden ist. Komisch nur das der damalige Attentäter kein Moslem oder gar Al-Kaida Kämpfer war. Ich finde es höchst bedenklich, das die Ami´s mittlerweile auf fast alle unsere persönlichen Daten zugreifen können. Nicht´s ist mittlerweile so unsicher wie das I-Net, seit die Ami´s so blöd waren, Anfang 2001 wieder so einen Bush-Mann ins weiße Haus zu setzen, der mit vorsätzlichen Lügen und Falschaussagen, kurz drauf in den Irak einmarschiert ist und Afghanistan. Denn eine Legitimation haben die dafür bis heute nicht. Und ich habe bis heute meine Zweifel am 11.09.2001.Und außerdem, deren "Trauma", jedes Jahr auf´s neue zu unserem Trauma machen zu wollen, kann ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr hören. Aber zum Glück gibt es bis heute den Chaos-Computer-Club, die haben es immer wieder geschafft, sich über hektische Erlasse hinweg zu setzen. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## da_exe (9. Oktober 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch, dass dieser Bundestrojaner heftig wird.
> Eine Sauerei sich einfach über gängiges Recht hinwegzusetzen....
> Ich dachte wir leben in einem demokratischen Land, wo Persönlichkeitsrechte zählen......



Was denkst du wo du lebst  Die Regierung und des Politikerpack machen doch schon lange was sie wollen. Ich denk ma die Lobby der Film- und Musikindistrie is auch nich so ganz unschuldig dran. Obwohl man ja mit den allgegenwärtigen Terroristen (DANKE USA INSIDE JOB) ein fast unschlagbares Argument hat... Und es wird noch viel schlimmer....


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Oktober 2011)

mit antivirenprogramm und firewall sollte das doch kein problem sein


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Oktober 2011)

Die haben den Trojaner aber nicht erkannt. Antivirensoftware bleibt für mich Snake Oil, das nur das Gefühl von Sicherheit gegen Geld geben soll.


----------



## Kötermän (9. Oktober 2011)

Firewalls helfen aber, selbst Softwarefirewalls. Die können sogar die modernsten Trojaner daran hindern rauszutelefonieren.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Oktober 2011)

Nja ich sag mal ein regelmassiger Blick in den Autostart (in der Registry und nicht über CCLeaner o.ä.) sollte da ab Hilfe schaffen letztendlich muss dieser ja mitgeladen werden um zufunktionieren.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Die haben den Trojaner aber nicht erkannt. Antivirensoftware bleibt für mich Snake Oil, das nur das Gefühl von Sicherheit gegen Geld geben soll.


 ist klar 
antivirensoftware hat selbstverständlich keinerlei praktischen nutzen, alles nur illusion, um den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen...


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Oktober 2011)

Genau so ist es. Brain.exe hilft mehr als jedes Antivirenprogramm.


----------



## Bennz (9. Oktober 2011)

das ding heisst nicht umsonst BundesTrojaner, ich denk mir mal das jeder AntiVirus Hersteller der in DE sein Programm verkaufen will, muss/soll/darf den BundesTrojaner nicht erkennen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Oktober 2011)

Antivierenprogramme ?, der war gut!
Die erkennen ja noch nichtmal so nen Schrott wie Cybergate wenn man es durch einen Schrott-Crypter jagt. Und wie Infin1ty schon gesagt hat Brain.exe hilft da viel mehr.
Und die Bundesrepublik wird schon noch ein Gesetz erlassen, welches das Erkennen des Trojaners verbietet.

mfg


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Oktober 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:


> Firewalls helfen aber, selbst Softwarefirewalls. Die können sogar die modernsten Trojaner daran hindern rauszutelefonieren.


 
Dumm aber, dass der Trojaner ein Kernelmodul hat. Da hilft keine Firewall mehr 

@Blizzard_Mamba: Gibts das nicht jetzt schon? § 113 StGB Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte Das muss ich noch einmal mit einer Jurastudentin besprechen...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Oktober 2011)

nicht jeder antivirenhersteller wird etwas in deutschland verkaufen wollen.
außerdem, wenn es ein ausländischer hersteller ist, brauchts ihn eh nicht interessieren.
wie dem auch sei. früher oder später wird es mittel dagegen geben. das ist nur eine frage der zeit.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Oktober 2011)

Laut der detaillierten Analyse des CCC läuft der Trojaner nur auf 32Bit Systemen, von daher sollten die meisten hier außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs sein.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Laut der detaillierten Analyse des CCC läuft der Trojaner nur auf 32Bit Systemen, von daher sollten die meisten hier außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs sein.


Ehm, WoW64 ?
Viel interessanter wäre für mich: Wie siehts mit Linux aus?


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Laut der detaillierten Analyse des CCC läuft der Trojaner nur auf 32Bit Systemen, von daher sollten die meisten hier außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs sein.


 
Lol, das wäre Fail. Vll. gibt es 2 Versionen


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (9. Oktober 2011)

Naja, die Ermittlungsbehörden gehen wahrscheinlich eh vom Super-(G/D)au aus, und die haben dann (in deren Denke):
1. kein /nicht upgedatetes AV-Programm
2. Kein Linux /64bit Win BS
3. keine Ahnung von Registry/Netmonitoring 


Btw..: Super Klasse auch die Schlagzeilen der GoogleNews Zeitungen...., genial, ich sage nur genial
Bin ich doch froh in einem Land zu Leben, was "scheinbar" keine drängenderen Probleme kennt...


----------



## derP4computer (9. Oktober 2011)

Mich kotzt diese Dreistigkeit der Bundestrojaner Macher einfach nur an.
Das ganze Berliner Kabinett gehört verdroschen: _„Knüppel, aus dem Sack!“ Quelle_
Jeglicher andere Kommentar würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Wurde schon Klage eingereicht beim Bundesgerichtshof?

Ganz im Ernst, wer das zu verantworten hat, gehört erst mal für 10 Jahre hinter Schloss und Riegel... 

Gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, wobei da GANZ klar schon eine vor den Bug geknallt wurde. Also manche scheinen hier ja Verfassungsfeindlich zu sein....

Ganz im Ernst, die Politiker, die davon wussten sofort Amtsenthebung und 10 Jahre in den Bau. Wer sich über das Grundgesetz erhebt, hat in diesem Land nichts verloren. Und nicht nur in den Bau, sondern lebenslanger Entzug der Bürgerrechte!!! Der/die sollen NIE wieder für ein politisches Amt antreten dürfen und NIE wieder selbst wählen dürfen. So was Verfassungsfeindliches habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> (...)
> Viel interessanter wäre für mich: Wie siehts mit Linux aus?


 Genau das würde mich auch interessieren!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Superwip (9. Oktober 2011)

> Laut der detaillierten Analyse des CCC läuft der Trojaner nur auf 32Bit Systemen, von daher sollten die meisten hier außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs sein.


 
Die Version des Trojaners, die dem CCC zugespielt wurde...



> Ganz im Ernst, wer das zu verantworten hat, gehört erst mal für 10 Jahre hinter Schloss und Riegel...


 
Der Meinung bin ich auch- ein schwerer Fall von Amtsmissbrauch


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2011)

@Skysnake: Auge um Auge Zahn um Zahn? Also ich finde auch ab ins Gefängnis dafür, aber nie wieder wählen würde ja dann gegen die Wahlfreiheit verstoßen...


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Version des Trojaners, die dem CCC zugespielt wurde...
> 
> 
> 
> Der Meinung bin ich auch- ein schwerer Fall von Amtsmissbrauch


Dem CCC wurde mehrere Versionen zugespielt. Stand zumindest in deren Artikel.
@King_Sony:
Du musst zugeben, Auge um Auge ist ein bewährtes Konzept 
Damit wurden schon viele Konflikte und Probleme gelöst.


----------



## derP4computer (9. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wer sich über das Grundgesetz erhebt, hat in diesem Land nichts verloren.


 Da lobe ich mir unseren Alt Kanzler Schmidt. Der hat mal in Erwägung gezogen, das Gesetz zu biegen, aber niemals zu übertreten.
Selbst wenn das Opfer gekostet hätte. Entführung der LH Landshut


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke unter Linux ist die Vielfalt zu groß und fortgeschrittene Anwender überwachen zu können (dazu kommen dann noch Sicherheitskonzepte wie SELinux und AppArmor) auch wenn das prinzipiell möglich wäre (kernel.org wurde schließlich auch gehackt, dank nicht entdecktem Exploit).


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich denke unter Linux ist die Vielfalt zu groß und fortgeschrittene Anwender überwachen zu können (dazu kommen dann noch Sicherheitskonzepte wie SELinux und AppArmor) auch wenn das prinzipiell möglich wäre (kernel.org wurde schließlich auch gehackt, dank nicht entdecktem Exploit).


 Ich denke es gibt in Linux einfach zu wenig Sicherheitslücken, die auf allen Systemen vorhanden sind. Müsste ja was im Kernel sein, sonst funktionierts nicht immer. Und spätestens mit SELinux wirds dann wahrscheinlich richtig schwer da überhaupt was Trojaner mäßiges zu laufen zu bringen. Ich weiß noch wie ich mich darüber aufgeregt habe als ich Fedora benutzt habe. Ständig kamen irgendwelche Warnmeldungen weil ich an ner Systemdatei rumgeschraubt habe. Dann musste ich mir erstmal selber den Zugriff erlauben


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich kann mir halt auch vorstellen, dass da vorsätzlich Lücken eingebaut werden. Das war beispielweise in OpenBSD der Fall. Lücken gibts auf jeden Fall welche, nur ist der Markt nun mal nicht so groß für die Kiddies (deswegen kriegen wir nichts davon mit), aber die Geheimdienste hätten durchaus Interesse auf den Großteil aller Server im Internet Zugriff zu haben...

Zum Glück haben wir ja SELinux. Wird ja auch von der NSA eingesetzt und weiterentwickelt


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann mir halt auch vorstellen, dass da vorsätzlich Lücken eingebaut werden. Das war beispielweise in OpenBSD der Fall. Lücken gibts auf jeden Fall welche, nur ist der Markt nun mal nicht so groß für die Kiddies (deswegen kriegen wir nichts davon mit), aber die Geheimdienste hätten durchaus Interesse auf den Großteil aller Server im Internet Zugriff zu haben...
> 
> Zum Glück haben wir ja SELinux. Wird ja auch von der NSA eingesetzt und weiterentwickelt


Naja ich hab kein SELinux. Ich verlasse mich ganz darauf das die Sicherheitslücken in meinem Archlinux nicht vorhanden sind und sich die Regierung nicht für mich interessiert.
Aber wer hat denn vorsätzlich Sicherheitslücken in OpenBSD eingebaut.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist ein Link zu dem Thema: heise online - FBI-Backdoor in IPSec-Implementierung von OpenBSD?

Mit Linux kann das auch passieren... Und von MS muss man ja gar nicht erst reden.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Link zu dem Thema: heise online - FBI-Backdoor in IPSec-Implementierung von OpenBSD?
> 
> Mit Linux kann das auch passieren... Und von MS muss man ja gar nicht erst reden.


Okay, dann kommt SELinux bald bei mir aufn Rechner.
Mit Windows wird sowieso nur Steam/Origin gestartet, da mach ich mir nicht so Sorgen um die Sicherheit.


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2011)

Eig. müsste Appel bei MS und umgekehrt bei deren OS nach Backdoors suchen. Weil wenn rauskommt das bei Win 7 sowas drin ist, würde es sofort raus fliegen...


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> @Skysnake: Auge um Auge Zahn um Zahn? Also ich finde auch ab ins Gefängnis dafür, aber nie wieder wählen würde ja dann gegen die Wahlfreiheit verstoßen...


 Was hat das mit "Auge um Auge Zahn um Zahn" zu tun? Verbrecher gehören einfach in den Knast bei schweren Straftaten, was Verfassungsfeindliche Taten einfach sind.


----------



## King_Sony (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja sie verstoßen gegen das Gesetz, deswegen dürfen die "Bestrafer" nicht gegen das Gesetz verstoßen und sie z.B. einfach vom wählen ausschließen(was afaik ja nicht gemacht werden kann?)

Wie gesagt, mit dem Gefängnis hast du natürlich recht


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Rate mal, warum Sie Bürgerrechte heißen. Die kannst du entzogen bekommen...

Um genau zu sein, hat mit den Ereignissen von 9/11 im Nachgang, jeder von uns einige seiner Bürgerrechte eingeschränkt bekommen von unserer Politik.

Z.B. ein Strafgefangener ist auch in seinen Bürgerrechten eingeschränkt. Jemand der eine Insolvenz hatte, und keinen Betrieb mehr führen darf, ist auch in seinen Bürgerrechten eingeschränkt.

Jemand, der einen Vormund bekommt, der verliert sogar komplett seine Bürgerrechte.

Oder wenn jemand in Sicherheitsverwahrung kommt, dann verliert er auch sehr viele seiner Bürgerrechte.

Naja, und bei schweren Straftaten kann eben einem auch das Recht auf Wählbarkeit entzogen werden. Damit kannst du zwar noch wählen gehen, aber du darfst nicht mehr gewählt werden. Dafür gibt es Regelungen und Gesetze. Das ist alles im grünen Bereich. Man muss es eben nur anwenden, wie bei so vielem.

Und sorry, wer so etwas zu verantworten hat, hat kein, absolut GAR KEIN politisches Amt mehr zu bekleiden. NIE WIEDER!


----------



## KrHome (9. Oktober 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ist klar
> antivirensoftware hat selbstverständlich keinerlei praktischen nutzen, alles nur illusion, um den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen...


 Gestern kam auf Phoenix eine Reportage über Internet Kriminalität, bei der u.a. auch Kaspersky zu Wort gekommen ist. Im Schnitt ist eine Antivirensoftware gegen 8 von 10 eingeschleusten Schadprogrammen nutzlos.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Ehm, WoW64 ?





King_Sony schrieb:


> Lol, das wäre Fail. Vll. gibt es 2 Versionen





Superwip schrieb:


> Die Version des Trojaners, die dem CCC zugespielt wurde...



Es könnte sein, dass es eine 64Bit Version gibt, das ist aber unwahrscheinlich. Jedenfalls funktioniert die 32Bit Version defintiv nicht unter 64Bit Windows.


> Das Kernel-Modul liegt in Form einer unsignierten 32-bit-Datei vor. Es kann
> daher in dieser Form nur auf einem 32-bit-Windows funktionieren. Uns liegen
> keine Erkenntnisse vor, ob es auch eine 64-bit-Version gibt. Dies wäre daher
> interessant, da 64-bit-Versionen zwangsläufig signiert sein müssen.



Quelle: http://www.ccc.de/system/uploads/76/original/staatstrojaner-report23.pdf


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Gestern kam auf Phoenix eine Reportage über Internet Kriminalität, bei der u.a. auch Kaspersky zu Wort gekommen ist. Im Schnitt ist eine Antivirensoftware gegen 8 von 10 eingeschleusten Schadprogrammen nutzlos.


 
Ich bin erstaunt, das ausgerechnet von jemandem zu hören, der von dieser Lüge seine Brötchen verdient


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenigstens gibt er es zu, das Virensoftware in 80% nutzlos ist.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Oktober 2011)

dem ccc wurde also "der bundestrojaner" zugespielt. und was genau sagt uns nun, das es sich tatsächlich um das vieldiskutierte, von unserer regierung entwickelte stück software namens "bundestrojander" handelt und nicht um einen fake von jemandem der da mal bock drauf hatte?


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> dem ccc wurde also "der bundestrojaner" zugespielt. und was genau sagt uns nun, das es sich tatsächlich um das vieldiskutierte, von unserer regierung entwickelte stück software namens "bundestrojander" handelt und nicht um einen fake von jemandem der da mal bock drauf hatte?


Weil wir vom CCC reden und nicht von ein paar Script Kiddies, die im Selbstversuch nen Virus testen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Oktober 2011)

ah ja, natürlich. wie konnte ich das übersehen...


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Oktober 2011)

Update: BKA dementiert.

Das ist ja auch das einzige, was ihnen bleibt. Würden sie die Nutzung zugeben, hätten sie nen riesigen Skandal am Hals.

Wie man die Echtheit üerprüfen kann?
Die IP Adresse des C&C Servers muss bestimmt einem Block angehören, der für das BKA reserviert ist (überprüft habe ich das nicht).
Zudem müssen "Opfer" der Quellen-TKÜ informiert werden. Ich hätte denke ich genauso gehandelt, wie der CCC aufgerufen hat: Die Platte einfach an den Verein schicken (vorher selbstverständlich pers. Daten nullen).
Der CCC hat betreffend dem Aufruf, den Bundestrojaner zugeschickt zu bekommen, mehrere unabhängige aber dennoch gleiche Kopien eines bis dato unbekannten Schädlings zugesendet bekommen. Das ist wohl kein Zufall.
Der Trojaner verfügt nicht über eine Weiterverbreitungsroutine (sprich kein Wurm). Wieso sollte ein Kiddie keine einbauen? Wäre Chaos nicht das Ziel eines solchen Hackers?


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Die Reaktion klingt ein bisschen verdächtig.

Und ansonsten wäre wohl eher Choas das Ziel , also bei Skript-Kiddies.


----------



## Diweex (9. Oktober 2011)

Da braucht man doch kein Antivirenprogramm, das merkt man spätestens dann: "Bundestrojaner.exe hat einen Fehler verursacht. Bitte starten sie den Rechner neu." 
Scherz beiseite, jedoch weiß ich nicht was ich sonst dazu sagen soll.  
Man kanns nur noch öfter wiederholen. Was die da "oben" machen ist einfach nur noch Rotz. Gibts eigentlich soetwas wie ein psychologisches Profil und/oder IQ tests für unsere Bundestagsabgeordneten? (Nein das ist keine Scherzfrage, würd schon gern wissen ob man einfach nur gut reden/lügen können muss um ein guter Politiker zu sein.)
Btw ist evtl etwas überspitzt geschrieben, doch das Thema macht mich einfach wahnsinnig.

gruß

diweex


----------



## Cosmas (9. Oktober 2011)

das is doch unmöglich, alles gelogen!

wir leben in einer demokratie!
wir haben menschenrechte und informationsfreiheit!
wir haben das grundgesetz!

sowas ist in D undenkbar, alles panikmache!









(ok das war jetzt sehr sarkastisch bis zynisch, aber was solls, gibt ja immernoch leute, die das tatsache glauben...weitere ausführungen, zu diversen damit zusammenhängenden themen und rollstuhldrivendenmenschenhassendenparanoidengedankenkrüppeln und anderen personen, spare ich mir lieber, das wäre nämlich irgendwann nur noch totaler rage und damit löschungswürdig^^ )


----------



## .Mac (9. Oktober 2011)

Scheinbar kommt der Trojaner aus Bayern, na wer hätte DAS denn gedacht!!1! 

0zapftis: Bayern als erstes Bundesland im Verdacht » Von markus » netzpolitik.org


----------



## Dolomedes (9. Oktober 2011)

Schickt den Bericht mal in der Taggeschau xd ^^
Wäre doch witzig sowas in den nachrichten wäre manchmal auch interessanter als Merkel und co


----------



## CryxDX2 (9. Oktober 2011)

Think different, use Mac or Linux! 
Den da läuft das ding nicht.


----------



## Verox (9. Oktober 2011)

moar bin ich froh das ich unter lion segle

btw:
"Wir sind hocherfreut, daß sich für die moralisch fragwürdige Tätigkeit der Programmierung der Computerwanze keine fähiger Experte gewinnen ließ und die Aufgabe am Ende bei studentischen Hilfskräften mit noch nicht entwickeltem festen Moralfundament hängenblieb. - CCC"
 +1


----------



## Creep1972 (10. Oktober 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Scheinbar kommt der Trojaner aus Bayern, na wer hätte DAS denn gedacht!!1!
> 
> 0zapftis: Bayern als erstes Bundesland im Verdacht » Von markus » netzpolitik.org


 
Die hatten ja schließlich auch gerade in Nürnberg ihren Parteitag und einigen CSU´ler ist das durchaus zuzutrauen. Ich sag nur GAUweiler!!!


----------



## winpoet88 (10. Oktober 2011)

Tja, BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU !!.......Und wenn es diesen Trojaner wirklich gibt, wird er schon so programmiert sein, dass nur wenig dagegen nützt (von wegen Firewalls+Antivirenprogramm, ). Schöne Aussichten.... !!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## King_Sony (10. Oktober 2011)

Aber trotzdem muss er noch manuell installiert werden oder?


----------



## spionkaese (10. Oktober 2011)

winpoet88 schrieb:


> Tja, BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU !!.......Und wenn es diesen Trojaner wirklich gibt, wird er schon so programmiert sein, dass nur wenig dagegen nützt (von wegen Firewalls+Antivirenprogramm, ). Schöne Aussichten.... !!
> 
> 
> Greets Winpo8T


Joa,klar, es ist ja nicht so das ALLE Viren und Trojaner so programmiert werden, weil Antivirenprogramme sie nicht aufspüren können sollen


----------



## Iceananas (10. Oktober 2011)

CryxDX2 schrieb:


> Think different, use Mac or Linux!
> Den da läuft das ding nicht.


 
Dein Mac oder Linux kann kein C++ compilen? Das finde ich sehr traurig


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Oktober 2011)

Quelle 

http://bundestrojaner.zenzizenzizenzic.de/


liest mal das hier , man soll sich keine gedanken machen !!


Liebe Bürgerinnen und liebe Bürger,
sicher haben Sie in den Medien die Diskussionen über die Online-Durchsuchung von Privat-Computern im Rahmen der Bedrohung der Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik Deutschland durch den internationalen Terrorismus verfolgt.
Leider wurde der Sinn und Zweck dieser Online-Untersuchungen von den meisten Medien ein wenig verzerrt dargestellt.
Von den Medien völlig vernachlässigt wurde der Aspekt der Sicherheit für Sie, liebe Bürgerinnen und Bürger, und Ihre persönliche IT-Struktur.
Der von der Bundesregierung in Zusammenarbeit mit dem bekannten Softwarehersteller Dodo entwickelte Bundestrojaner bedeutet vor allem für Sie einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Gewinn an Sicherheit. Denn der Bundestrojaner überwacht Ihren Computer rund um die Uhr und meldet verdächtige Dateien sofort an bis zu 37 Sicherheitsbehörden weiter, darunter das Gemeinsame Terrorismusabwehrzentrum (GTAZ) des Bundesinnenministeriums. 
Der Vorteil für Sie als Computernutzer ist, daß Sie sich dank des Bundestrojaners keine Sorgen mehr um die Sicherheit Ihres Computers oder Ihrer Daten machen müssen. Das erledigen nach Download und Installation des Bundestrojaners die deutschen Sicherheitsbehörden für Sie. Sollten alle Stricke reißen, dann haben die Sicherheitsbehörden auch ein Back-Up Ihrer Datensätze für Sie parat. Sie sehen also, der Bundestrojaner bringt Ihnen nur Vorteile. Zögern Sie deshalb nicht, laden Sie noch heute den Bundestrojaner herunter und installieren Sie ihn auf Ihren Festplatten.
Danach brauchen Sie nie mehr an den Bundestrojaner denken, er wird automatisch aktualisiert, läuft immer als Hintergrundprozeß und gibt Ihnen einfach das gute Gefühl, sicher im Internet unterwegs zu sein.


das beste ist hier 

Das erledigen nach Download und Installation des Bundestrojaners die deutschen Sicherheitsbehörden für Sie .

da sag ich nur wenn das so ist können die für mich auch noch zur arbeit gehen ,wenn die schon dabei sind .

was für wtf !!!


----------



## spionkaese (10. Oktober 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> liest mal das hier  , man soll sich keine gedanken machen !!
> 
> 
> Liebe Bürgerinnen und liebe Bürger,
> ...


Woher hast du das?


----------



## Iceananas (10. Oktober 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> quote



Haha die Seite ist echt gut 


Aber mal im Ernst, bin ich der einzige, der es für absurd hält dass der Bundestrojaner unter dem Deckmantel des internationalen Terrorismus gerechtfertigt wird?


----------



## Rabi (10. Oktober 2011)

Ach was, ohne die Einschränkung der Privatsphäre würden wir doch alle spätestens morgen eines grausamen Todes sterben. (Siehe Vorfall heute in Berlin.)


----------



## Memphys (10. Oktober 2011)

Gut das der Politikerschwachsinn auch bei solchen Sachen zuschlägt, nicht nur bei sinnvollen Dingen...

Warten wir mal darauf das die BKA den echten Trojaner prüfen lässt...
Wird sie ja wohl müssen, sonst wirds vor Gericht schwer und irgendwer wird ja wohl klagen...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Oktober 2011)

Rabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach was, ohne die Einschränkung der Privatsphäre würden wir doch alle spätestens morgen eines grausamen Todes sterben. (Siehe Vorfall heute in Berlin.)



Was für ein seltsamer Zufall, dass es ausgerechnet jetzt kommt *husthust* :p


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. Oktober 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Ach was, ohne die Einschränkung der Privatsphäre würden wir doch alle spätestens morgen eines grausamen Todes sterben. (Siehe Vorfall heute in Berlin.)


 Das war nur Zufall dass es entdeckt wurde.


----------

